# Unknown tumbler



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

I adopted this guy last monday from a bird rescue. I was told he was a tumbler but have no idea of his background.

Any ideas as to what he might be? Also what colour is he?
Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hmmm .. it doesn't look like a tumbler to me. Looks like a King. How much does this bird weigh? Very handsome bird regardless of what it is! Thank you for adopting it!

Terry


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

TAWhatley said:


> Hmmm .. it doesn't look like a tumbler to me. Looks like a King. How much does this bird weigh? Very handsome bird regardless of what it is! Thank you for adopting it!
> 
> Terry


No idea how much it weighs, but it is HUGE! About 30% bigger than the racers I had before.

I was told it was a tumbler by the rescue organization - presumably they've seen him fly?
could he be a cross?

Thanks


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i dont belive that is a tumbler looks like mix or a king i have seen many types of tumblers bout nothing in that shape trust me most rescue pigeons are mixed but he stiill a gorgouse and intresting looking bird could be a tumbler only way to know is to fly


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

hmm interesting! I guess I'll have to wait and see if he really has tumbler blood 
Thanks guys


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

hes a fine looking fellow !


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks 

Still haven't been able to figure out if he has any tumbler blood in him. He's a very heavy flier, has very little 'lift', but I think his wings have been clipped also. Started letting him out inside to stretch and strengthen his wings


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i can tell he isnt pure from the new pics and his body isnt of a tumblers my be mix with turklish tumbler


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

he looks like a performing breed to me, as he has a long shape, I am not sure but it could be a mondaine cross, he is muffed btw!
what's wrong with his crop feathers? was he injured?
he just looks Cute and sweet to me I wouldn't say no to adopting him


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> he looks like a performing breed to me, he long shape indicates so, I am not sure but it could be a mondain cross he is muffed btw!
> what's wrong with his crop feathers? was he injuried?
> he just looks Cute and sweet to me I wouldn't say no to adopting him


He came to me like that. I am not sure what happened. I read that it might be the result of a canker. They have grown back quite a bit now. But he is actually on canker treatment and antibiotics as he had a dry cough type thing recently, so maybe it was canker.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

this might be a diver not a tumbler


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*new tumbler*

Hi lisa,
Did you find out if this pigeon was a tumbler? Also, did it have babies yet? Can you post a new picture.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

lg5555 said:


> Hi lisa,
> Did you find out if this pigeon was a tumbler? Also, did it have babies yet? Can you post a new picture.


Haven't really seen him fly, when I let him out he was pretty lazy and preferred the ground. So don't know if he is actually a tumbler or not.

He is a complete pig though! Will eat anything and everything in front of him, dunno maybe that's an indication he has some kind of meat pigeon in him! lol

He's paired up (with a hen I did NOT want him to pair up wth -_-), but I'm not going to let him breed. I plan to breed my lahores and triganinos and don't really have space for letting the mixes breed.

Atm I'm settling everyone in so haven't been flying them. When I fly them together maybe he'll show what he really is....if he feels like getting his bum off the ground


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's a pic of him a few weeks ago


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

what a change he looks great well done indeed


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

lordcornwallis said:


> what a change he looks great well done indeed


Thanks 

He's loving the new space thats for sure! Being a right pain in the arse at the moment, claiming everything as his with great glee and shoving his weight around


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

he seems so quiet and calm lol


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> he seems so quiet and calm lol


yes, that's what I thought!

Until day 2 in the new loft at which point the bottom shelf was HIS
the middle shelf was definitely HIS
the bath was HIS
the floor was HIS - to the point he flies down off his perch to shoo anyone back off the floor

unless he has his face in the food dish lol, then he doesn't care


I should get a video sometime, they're pretty funny

My mum is amazed that they have such personalities - she always thought they were like canaries or goldfish, or something, with no brains and no character


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

yeah gotta agree with you, sometimes I love the dominant males because they look funny and cute but sometimes I get fed up and lock them up as a penalty for harassing other pigeons


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> yeah gotta agree with you, sometimes I love the dominant males because they look funny and cute but sometimes I get fed up and lock them up as a penalty for harassing other pigeons


I spent the first three days grabbing him and holding him in my hands for 10 minutes like an idiot, just to give the others a chance to eat!

Coz he was shooing them all away from the food - the huuuuge 10+ pigeon food tray which he decided was only big enough for him 

Now I figured out how to make it work - i put a separate bowl up near his nest, for him and his mate. That way he's too busy to bother the others. The first couple of times he would fly down and peck at the larger dish also but I'd grab him and put him back on the shelf and eventually he gave up

No more food fights! Finally a battle I won!

here a more recent pic of him with his mate


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Aww that's soo cute, he's just Adorable )))


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

yes he is a character and a lucky boy as well , to get a fine home like he has again well done


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

He looks like a very mismarked Strasser cross. He is definitely not a tumbler.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

> My mum is amazed that they have such personalities - she always thought they were like canaries or goldfish, or something, with no brains and no character.


Actually, even goldfish can be a surprise! 
I have two goldfish and whenever me or my dad enters the room, they are always at the front of the aquarium, dancing around, and won't stop until we give them something to eat!


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

He looks to be alot bigger than the blackbird beside him.he is one big good looking bird.thanks for the pics.


----------

